# Yotes scratchin at the back door.



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So my buddy calls me today and says, "ya remember me tellin ya about my neighbor saying he heard a pack of coyotes goin crazy in his backyard last week?" 
He then told me that apparently they were not only close, they scratched the #### out of his entry door and trim trying to get to his cat in the garage. These yotes got some [email protected]($!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep, were goin out this week with my AR-15, spitfire call and Lightforce to knock em down. Hopefully I'll have some pics later.

ski


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good time, definately post pics if you have any luck.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you guys going to set the cat out on a leash for bait?


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Yep, good old lead diet is in order for those hungry varmits.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> Are you guys going to set the cat out on a leash for bait?



Same thing I was thinking, Cat Bait. lol


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Me and my buddy went out last night from 930 till midnight and didn't see or hear any yotes. I got to use my foxpro spitfire, which sounded great. I set it out at about 75 yards and it worked flawlessly. We did see several ***** and two cats around the bait pile. Sounds like a perfect setup for coyotes!!!
It was very windy last night, probably had gusts of 20-30mph. Wind was in our face. It was very warm last night.

ski


----------

